# St. Joseph's Hospital - Peterborough, Canada (July 1, 2013)



## jerm IX (Jul 1, 2013)

St Joseph's Hospital, commonly referred to by locals as St. Joe's, opened in 1890 as a 25 bed facility and was founded and staffed by the Sisters of St. Joseph of Peterborough.

A three-storey addition was added in 1908. In 1921, another five-storey addition provided sixty more beds, an obstetrics ward, doctor's lounge and operating rooms. Peterborough and the surrounding area's continuing growth brought with it increased demand, and the hospital was under construction again in 1922, 1947, 1950 and 1963, bringing the bed count up to 224.

In 1998, it was decided by the Health Services Restructuring Commission that both of Peterborough's hospitals would be amalgamated and then shut down and replaced with a new facility.

In 2009, the construction of the new PRHC (Peterborough Regional Health Centre) was complete and both of Peterborough's hospitals were shut down...

For a much more in depth experience, an extensive write-up and a plethora of images can be found here...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2011/01/urban-exploration-st-josephs-hospital.html





St. Joseph's Hospital and Western Clock Co. Postcard by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2412 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2455 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2471 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2437 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2318 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2608 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2295 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2387 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2384 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2358 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2651 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2571 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2281 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2649 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 1, 2013)

Never seen this place before,
Great pics, thanks!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 1, 2013)

*Well that beats our Peterborough Hospital hands down!! Nice one dude... *


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 1, 2013)

VERY nice indeed. I was about to dive into research mode and then spotted 'Canada'!


----------



## whitelaw (Jul 2, 2013)

Still beats me why they just abandon perfectly useful kit in place like this - it is typical of "project management" at its worst. I found a disused hospital in Belgium not long back (no camera with me - sorry) place looked like they walked out yesterday - mains was still connected, and the x-ray machine still had its emitter functional - let's hope they do something about it before someone does themselves a permanent injury. There were syringes, saline, and the mortuary had most definately NOT been cleaned down - (very messy and stunk to high heaven too.) I went back with the camera only to find it locked up tight and a security presence on site. Ah well. Lesson there for all urbexers - never be without the cam.


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks all. Glad you're diggin' it.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 4, 2013)

I've not been around for a while and I'm so glad I checked out this report first... fantastic mate, simply fantastic!


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 5, 2013)

Awww. Thanks SW. That comment was nice to wake up to.


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 5, 2013)

Wonderful pics.....very, very spooky though. Like something from 28 Days Later.


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol. Cheers. It's a Lil' spooky yeah.


----------

